# πρώην Γαλλιδούλα γκουβερνάντα



## sarant (Jan 15, 2011)

_Μπορεί να μπει και στην ενότητα των γενικών Μεταφραστικών_

Από μετάφραση γνωστού μυθιστορήματος. 
"Η σύζυγος έμαθε πως ο σύζυγος είχε σχέσεις με την πρώην Γαλλιδούλα γκουβερνάντα τους και του δήλωσε πως της ήταν αδύνατο να μείνει μαζί του κάτω απ' την ίδια στέγη".

Με ξενίζει το "πρώην Γαλλιδούλα γκουβερνάντα", η ενστικτώδης μου αντίδραση είναι να σκεφτώ "έπαψε να είναι Γαλλίδα;". Εσάς; Βέβαια, το "με την Γαλλιδούλα πρώην γκουβερνάντα" ίσως να μην έχει εξίσου καλό ρυθμό. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, ο αντίλογος είναι πως το "Γαλλιδούλα γκουβερνάντα" αποτελεί ένα αδιάσπαστο σύνολο και πως το πρώην προσδιορίζει αυτό το σύνολο, όχι την πρώτη λέξη.

Δεν έχω το πρωτότυπο για να δω αν υπάρχει υποκορισμός ή αν είναι πινελιά του Έλληνα μεταφραστή. Ο Άγγλος λέει their former French governess, όπως και ο Έλληνας δηλαδή.

Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας; Σας ξενίζει; Θα το διορθώνατε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 15, 2011)

Θα το είχα κάνει εν ριπή οφθαλμού «Γαλλιδούλα πρώην» ή, αν ο μεταφραστής διαφωνούσε σφόδρα, θα πρότεινα μερικά άρθρα επιπροσθέτως ;): «με τη Γαλλιδούλα, την πρώην γκουβερνάντα τους, και ...» ή «με την πρώην γκουβερνάντα τους, τη Γαλλιδούλα, και...» (ναι, και με κόμμα μπροστά από το και :)).


----------



## Costas (Jan 15, 2011)

Του Άγγλου είναι το πρωτότυπο; Γιατί αν ναι, τότε, εφόσον στο πρωτότυπο μπορεί να γίνει η ίδια ένσταση, αν διορθώσω το ελληνικό είναι σαν να διόρθωνα το πρωτότυπο, που απαγορεύεται στη μετάφραση, εκτός κι αν το πρωτότυπο έχει λάθος που αντιβαίνει στη λογική. Δεν έχουμε λόγο να θέλουμε να είμαστε ακριβέστεροι από το πρωτότυπο, προκειμένου για ένα τέτοιο trifle.

Εγώ έχω αντιθέτως _εκ πρώτης όψεως_ ένσταση με το Γαλλιδούλα. Γιατί όχι Γαλλίδα; Πόθεν τεκμαίρεται η Γαλλιδούλα; μόνο και μόνο από το ότι τα είχε φτιάξει μαζί της ο σύζυγος; και δεν θα μπορούσε ο σύζυγος να τα φτιάξει με μια τριαντάρα νταρντάνα, φερειπείν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 15, 2011)

Costas said:


> Εγώ έχω αντιθέτως _εκ πρώτης όψεως_ ένσταση με το Γαλλιδούλα. Γιατί όχι Γαλλίδα; Πόθεν τεκμαίρεται η Γαλλιδούλα; μόνο και μόνο από το ότι τα είχε φτιάξει μαζί της ο σύζυγος; και δεν θα μπορούσε ο σύζυγος να τα φτιάξει με μια τριαντάρα νταρντάνα, φερειπείν;


Α, ναι, ως προς αυτό, +1 για τον Κώστα (αλλά θεώρησα ότι δεν είναι το προς συζήτηση).

Από την εκφώνηση του θέματος :) :) υπέθεσα επίσης ότι δεν είναι «πρώην Γαλλίδα» και ότι αυτό είναι γνωστό από τα προηγούμενα.


----------



## sarant (Jan 15, 2011)

Όχι, δεν είναι αγγλικό το πρωτότυπο. Παρέθεσα απλώς και την αγγλική μετάφραση. Και προηγούμενα δεν υπάρχουν, είναι η τρίτη αράδα του μυθιστορήματος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 15, 2011)

Τότε η ένσταση του Κώστα είναι ακόμη πιο ισχυρή. Και πάλι όμως, εφόσον δεν προκύπτει στα επόμενα ότι ήταν πρώην Γαλλίδα, θα προτιμούσα την πρώην γκουβερνάντα.

Όσο για το Γαλλιδούλα, φοβάμαι ότι κι αυτό ίσως εξαρτάται (αλλά λιγότερο) από τα επόμενα. Θέλω να πω ότι αν η πλοκή περιστρέφεται γύρω από την πεταχτούλα που ξελόγιασε τον σύζυγο, μου φαίνεται μικρό το κακό.


----------



## psifio (Jan 15, 2011)

> Жена узнала, что муж был в связи с бывшею в их доме француженкою-гувернанткой, и объявила мужу, что не может жить с ним в одном доме.



Ιδού και το πρωτότυπο για όποιον ξέρει ρώσικα. :)


----------



## Costas (Jan 15, 2011)

Πρωτοτύπου παρόντος πας αλέκτωρ παυσάτω! (πώς είναι η κότα στα αρχαία; ή εντάσσεται στους όρνιθας; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 15, 2011)

Κοίτα τώρα τι δίνει ο Γκούγκλης στο ρωσοαγγλικό λεξικό του (με αυτόματη ελληνική μετάφραση των αποτελεσμάτων --και μέχρι να βρεθεί μια πιο σοβαρή πηγή):

Το француженкою είναι τύπος του: француженка, noun = Frenchwoman
Σχετικές φράσεις: гувернантка-француженка = mademoiselle

Γιατί αρχίζει να φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον το «Γαλλιδούλα»;


----------



## Marinos (Jan 15, 2011)

Λίγο πιο φλύαρα, η ίδια πρόταση σε μετάφραση της Κοραλίας Μακρή:
_Η σύζυγος έμαθε πως ο άντρας της είχε ερωτικές σχέσεις με τη Γαλλίδα, που είχαν πρωτύτερα παιδαγωγό των παιδιών τους, και του δήλωσε πως αδυνατούσε να παραμείνει άλλο στο ίδιο σπίτι μαζί του._


----------



## sarant (Jan 15, 2011)

Αφού τα βρήκατε σχεδόν όλα, να πω ότι η μετάφραση που παρέθεσα είναι του Άρη Αλεξάνδρου, που πρόσφατα επανεκδόθηκε (παλιό καλό κρασί σε καινούργιο μπουκάλι) από την Άγρα σε πολύ καλή έκδοση (αλλά όχι χωρίς κάποια λαθάκια).


----------



## Themis (Jan 15, 2011)

Κι εμένα θα με ξένιζε η πρώην Γαλλιδούλα γκουβερνάντα. Στο ρωσικό πρωτότυπο άλλωστε φαίνονται ενωμένα, κάτι σαν η πρώην γαλλογκουβερνάντα.

Η παρατήρηση του Κώστα (υποθέτοντας βέβαια ότι είχαμε αγγλικό πρωτότυπο) ανοίγει όμως μεγάλο ζήτημα:


> εφόσον στο πρωτότυπο μπορεί να γίνει η ίδια ένσταση, αν διορθώσω το ελληνικό είναι σαν να διόρθωνα το πρωτότυπο, που απαγορεύεται στη μετάφραση


Για να μπορεί να γίνει η ίδια ένσταση στο πρωτότυπο, θα έπρεπε τους αντίστοιχους άγγλους αναγνώστες να τους ξενίζει όσο περίπου ξενίζει εμάς εδώ. Αυτό δεν αποκλείεται να ισχύει, αλλά ούτε πρέπει να θεωρείται αυτονόητο με μόνη βάση την τυπική ομοιότητα του συντακτικού σχήματος.

Χωρίς να είμαι τώρα σε θέση να ανοίξω συζήτηση, θα έλεγα επίσης ότι έχω και μια γενικότερη επιφύλαξη. Αν δεχτούμε ότι η μετάφραση αφορά κατ' εξοχήν κείμενο, όχι λέξεις ή φράσεις, είναι απολύτως κατανοητό να κάνουμε το κείμενο πιο βατό από το πρωτότυπο σε ένα σημείο, επειδή λίγο παρακάτω αναγκαζόμαστε (για λόγους πολιτισμικούς π.χ.) να βάλουμε κάτι που καθιστά τη μετάφραση πιο δύσβατη από το πρωτότυπο. Επιδιώκοντας δηλαδή μια ισοδυναμία στη γενική ροή του κειμένου, ιδίως βέβαια προκειμένου για λογοτεχνία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 15, 2011)

Εδώ και λίγη ώρα χαζεύω διάφορες μεταφράσεις στο νέτι. Ας πούμε, η αγγλική μετάφραση που φιλοξενεί η γουικιπίντια, έχει την εξής μορφή (χρώμα δικό μου):

_The wife had discovered that the husband was carrying on an intrigue with a French girl, who had been a governess in their family, and she had announced to her husband that she could not go on living in the same house with him._ (μετάφραση της Constance Garnett, εδώ).

Επίσης από τις αντίστοιχες βικιπαίδειες:

Γαλλικά (μετάφραση ανωνύμου ):
_La princesse, ayant appris que son mari entretenait une liaison avec une institutrice française qui venait d’être congédiée, déclarait ne plus vouloir vivre sous le même toit que lui._

Ισπανικά:
_La esposa acababa de enterarse de que su marido mantenía relaciones con la institutriz francesa y se había apresurado a declararle que no podía seguir viviendo con él._

Και στα γερμανικά (από εδώ):
_Die Hausfrau hatte erfahren, daß ihr Mann mit einer französischen Gouvernante, die sie früher im Hause gehabt hatten, ein Verhältnis unterhielt, und hatte ihm erklärt, sie könne nicht länger mit ihm unter einem Dache wohnen._

Αυτό που μου φαίνεται επίσης ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι το ελληνικό «είχε σχέσεις» δεν δείχνει (τουλάχιστον όχι όσο ένα «συνέχιζε να έχει») την συνέχιση των σχέσεων που είναι σαφής στις άλλες γλώσσες. Αλλά όσο δεν καταλαβαίνω ρώσικα...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 15, 2011)

Πάντως το гувернантка-француженка σημαίνει _mademoiselle_ όχι στη σημασία "δεσποινίδα" αλλά στη 2η σημασία τής λέξης: "a French governess" (βλ. πχ RHWUD). Θέλω να πω, το _mademoiselle_ μπορεί να μας παρασύρει στην αίσθηση περί νεαρής ηλικίας, αλλά αυτό τελικά να μην ισχύει (βλ. επιφυλάξεις Κώστα).

Το "πρώην" στο ρωσικό κείμενο είναι το бывшею (бывший), το οποίο βλέπετε ότι δεν είναι άμεσος προσδιορισμός τού француженка-гувернантка στο πρωτότυπο, οπότε κάπου ο μεταφραστής τού αγγλικού έχει κάνει αναδιάταξη.

Τέλος να πω κι εγώ ότι με ξενίζει το «πρώην Γαλλιδούλα γκουβερνάντα», που ήταν κι αυτό που 'κανε τον sarant να κοντοσταθεί.


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 15, 2011)

Eμένα γενικά τα υποκοριστικά μ'εκνευρίζουν ιδιαίτερα, τα θεωρώ άκρως υποτιμητικά και ταπεινωτικά, γι'αυτό και αποφεύγω να τα χρησιμοποιώ γενικότερα - πολύ περισσότερο όταν αναφέρονται σε γυναίκες.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 15, 2011)

Για τα υποκοριστικά στη μετάφραση έχουμε ξεχωριστή συζήτηση εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=210. Ωστόσο ο μεταφραστής δεν (πρέπει να) κάνει επιλογές με βάση τις δικές του πεποιθήσεις, αλλά με κριτήριο το τι υπηρετεί πιστότερα το ΚΠ. Οπότε εάν το πρωτότυπο έχει υποκορισμό, ή ακόμη και αν σκόπιμα περιέχει χαρακτηρισμό υποτιμητικό (εννοώ αντικειμενικά, όχι υποκειμενικά απλώς και μόνον επειδή είναι υποκοριστικό), ο μεταφραστής οφείλει να το περάσει αυτό και στη ΓΣ. Επίσης, επειδή στο άλλο νήμα ο sarant σχολιάζει ότι γλώσσες όπως η αγγλική και η γαλλική καταφεύγουν σπάνια στον υποκορισμό, και ευκαιρίας δοθείσης με το παρόν κείμενο (όπου η ΓΠ είναι η ρωσική), να επισημάνω ότι η ρωσική χρησιμοποιεί σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό (κάτι ανάλογο με την ελληνική) εκφραστικά μέσα όπως είναι τα υποκοριστικά και τα μεγεθυντικά, και διαθέτει τις σχετικές παραγωγικές καταλήξεις επιτρέποντας απεριόριστη δημιουργία τέτοιων λέξεων (που, όπως συμβαίνει κατά κανόνα στη λεξικογραφία, μόνο κατά ένα μικρό μέρος τους τελικά λημματογραφούνται).


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 15, 2011)

Zazula said:


> ... Ωστόσο ο μεταφραστής δεν (πρέπει να) κάνει επιλογές με βάση τις δικές του πεποιθήσεις, αλλά με κριτήριο το τι υπηρετεί πιστότερα το ΚΠ. Οπότε εάν το πρωτότυπο έχει υποκορισμό, ή ακόμη και αν σκόπιμα περιέχει χαρακτηρισμό υποτιμητικό (εννοώ αντικειμενικά, όχι υποκειμενικά απλώς και μόνον επειδή είναι υποκοριστικό), ο μεταφραστής οφείλει να το περάσει αυτό και στη ΓΣ...



Σίγουρα. Απλά αποφεύγω να χρησιμοποιώ υποκορισμούς όταν μιλάω ή γράφω κάτι. Δεν μιλούσα για επίσημες μεταφράσεις που - ευτυχώς - δεν κάνω συχνά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 15, 2011)

sarant said:


> Με ξενίζει το "πρώην Γαλλιδούλα γκουβερνάντα", η ενστικτώδης μου αντίδραση είναι να σκεφτώ "έπαψε να είναι Γαλλίδα;". Εσάς;


Ναι, ίδια ακριβώς αντίδραση. Δεν με ξενίζει απλώς, το θεωρώ λάθος. 

Θα το άλλαζα σε "...έμαθε πως ο σύζυγος είχε σχέσεις με την πρώην γκουβερνάντα τους, τη Γαλλιδούλα, ..."


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2011)

Η εντολή:
"πρώην Γερμανός" OR "πρώην Αμερικανός" site:kathimerini.gr OR site:tovima.gr
στο Γκουγκλ έδωσε καμιά εκατοστή ευρήματα, από «πρώην Γερμανός καγκελάριος» ως «πρώην Αμερικανός πρόεδρος» (αλήθεια, όταν διαβάζουμε «ο πρώην Αμερικανός πρόεδρος Μπους», πρέπει να υποθέτουμε ότι εννοεί τον μπαμπά επειδή ο άλλως είναι «τέως»;).

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, ακόμα κι αν κοντοστεκόμουνα στην «πρώην Γαλλιδούλα» ή την «πρώην Γαλλίδα», αμφιβάλλω αν θα το παρεξηγούσα εφόσον το ακολουθούσε ουσιαστικό. Στο αγγλικό _επιβάλλεται_ να ακολουθήσει ουσιαστικό: «former French» δεν θα εμφανιζόταν μόνο του, το επίθετο _former_ δεν μπορεί να προσδιορίσει επίθετο. Ενώ σ’ εμάς _πρώην_ και _τέως_ είναι επιρρήματα και όλα εξαρτώνται από την καλή μας θέληση.

Το πιο ωραίο απ' όλα είναι που κοντεύουμε τα 20 μηνύματα, αλλά τον τίτλο του μυθιστορήματος δεν τον έχουμε αναφέρει ακόμα. Κουίζ, για να κάνουμε τον κόσμο να πατάει πάνω στα λίνκια.


----------



## psifio (Jan 16, 2011)

Σιγά το κουίζ, τις πρώτες φράσεις του μυθιστορήματος τις ξέρουν και οι πέτρες. :)




AoratiMelani said:


> Θα το άλλαζα σε "...έμαθε πως ο σύζυγος είχε σχέσεις με την πρώην γκουβερνάντα τους, τη Γαλλιδούλα, ..."



Εγώ πάλι σ' αυτή τη σύνταξη μάλλον θα έγραφα "μια Γαλλιδούλα".


----------



## sarant (Jan 16, 2011)

Το μυθιστόρημα, πάντως, μια και δεν έχει ακόμα αναφερθεί, είναι η Άννα Καρένινα.

Η οποία, στη νεότερη μετάφρασή της, είναι, θαρρώ, Άννα Καριένινα.

Να πω ότι το "πρώην" δεν υπάρχει στα ρώσικα έτσι ακριβώς. Σε ένα σπίτι που είχα πάει απόψε, βρήκα μιαν άλλη μετάφραση, του Κώστα Κοτζιά, που δίνει μια άλλη λύση, "που την απέλυσαν" ή κάπως έτσι. Δυο μπουκάλια μετά, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πώς το έλεγε.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2011)

Μια και έβαλες κι αυτό πάνω στο τραπέζι, psifio, θα ήθελα να κάνω σύγκριση του σωστού κόμματος στην αγγλική μετάφραση με το λανθασμένο στην ελληνική:
…with a French girl, who had been a governess in their family, and…
…με τη Γαλλίδα, που είχαν πρωτύτερα παιδαγωγό των παιδιών τους, και…
Στην αγγλική, με το αόριστο «a French girl», μπορείς να αφαιρέσεις την παρενθετική. Στο ελληνικό δεν θα σήμαινε τίποτα το σκέτο «τη Γαλλίδα».


----------



## SBE (Jan 16, 2011)

Πάλι καλά που το είπατε, γιατι εγώ αν και έχω διαβάσει την Άννα Καρένινα, δεν θυμάμαι τις πρώτες φράσεις. Κι οι απόψεις περί του όλοι ξέρουν είναι πολύ γενικές, ο καθένας μας έχει διαφορετικά αναγνώσματα. 
Εδώ που τα λέμε, δε βλέπω να έχουν τίποτα το αξέχαστο αυτές οι πρώτες φράσεις, δεν είναι για το βραβείο αξιομνημόνευτης πρώτης φράσης. 

ΥΓ Και φυσικά στην Αγγλική γλώσσα το έχω δει και ως Άννα Καρένιν, σου λέει ο μεταφραστής που να καταλάβει ο αναγνώστης ότι στα ρώσικα τα ονόματα κλίνονται.


----------



## psifio (Jan 16, 2011)

Για το συγκεκριμένο βραβείο μπορεί να μην είναι, αλλά η πρώτη-πρώτη φράση του βρίσκεται στην έκτη θέση στον κατάλογο με τις 100 Best First Lines of novels του American Book Review. Για τις παρακάτω έχεις δίκιο. :)


----------



## Marinos (Jan 16, 2011)

Στις τελευταίες θέσεις στη λίστα του Τιπούκειτου, αλλά φταίει η αλφαβητική σειρά. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2011)

Συζήτηση για τις δύο (μάλλον) πιο διαδεδομένες μεταφράσεις στα αγγλικά, εδώ. Γκεστ σταρ η έντονη επιθυμία ;) του Ναμπόκοβ να μην παρουσιάζουν οι Άγγλοι τα ρώσικα γυναικεία ονόματα στην κλιτή μορφή τους...


----------



## SBE (Jan 16, 2011)

Δυστυχώς όμως, η πρώτη φράση σύμφωνα με τις λίστες που στείλατε δεν περιλαμβάνει καμιά γαλλίδα γκουβερνάντα, αλλά ρητό περί οικογένειας. Δηλαδή με μπερδεύετε :)

Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι οι πρώτες φράσεις σου μένουν, αλλά πρέπει να είναι μοναδικές για να σου μείνουν. Η φράση "η μαμά πέθανε χτες" ή Λέγε με Ισμαήλ π.χ. δεν είναι μοναδική, δεν είναι ρητό, δεν είναι παροιμία, δεν είναι απόφθεγμα. Άρα όσοι λένε ότι τους έμεινε εννοούν ότι τους έμεινε στο δεύτερο διάβασμα που ήξεραν τι ακολουθεί. Αυτό όμως δε μετράει, το θέμα είναι να σε αρπάζει στο πρώτο διάβασμα. 
Τέλος πάντων, εγώ δε διαβάζω για να κάνω φιλολογική ανάλυση στο ανάγνωσμα, και επιπλέον δεν έχω διαβάσει κανέναν απολύτως κλασσικό συγγραφέα, κανέναν μπεστσελερά, κανέναν του συρμού, κανέναν γενικώς. Δηλώνω αμόρφωτη στα λογοτεχνικά, είμαι από άλλο χωρίο

ΥΓ Φυσικά υπερβάλλω, αλλά πιστεύω ότι όντως δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για να διαβάσει κανείς όλα αυτά που υποτίθεται ότι θα έπρεπε να έχει διαβάσει, όλους τους κλασσικούς, όλους τους μη-κλασσικούς, όλους τους νομπελίστες κλπκλπ. Ο καθένας μας έχει διαβάσει κάτι, ανάλογα με τις προτιμήσεις του, κι έχει δει τα υπόλοιπα στο σινεμά. ;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2011)

Και στα Κλασσικά Εικονογραφημένα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2011)

Και στις περιλήψεις στη Wikipedia, π.χ.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 16, 2011)

SBE said:


> Δυστυχώς όμως, η πρώτη φράση σύμφωνα με τις λίστες που στείλατε δεν περιλαμβάνει καμιά γαλλίδα γκουβερνάντα, αλλά ρητό περί οικογένειας. Δηλαδή με μπερδεύετε


Έχεις ένα δίκιο. :)
Η 4/τομη έκδοση του Γκοβόστη που έχω, σε μετάφραση Κ. Μακρή, αρχίζει έτσι:
_«Όλες οι ευτυχισμένες οικογένειες μοιάζουν η μια με την άλλη, η κάθε δυστυχισμένη είναι δυστυχισμένη κατά τον δικό της τρόπο. 
Στο σπίτι των Αμπλόνσκη όλα έγιναν άνω κάτω. Η σύζυγος έμαθε πως ο άντρας της είχε ερωτικές σχέσεις με τη Γαλλίδα, που είχαν πρωτύτερα παιδαγωγό των παιδιών τους, και του δήλωσε πως αδυνατούσε να παραμείνει άλλο στο ίδιο σπίτι μαζί του.»_

Εμένα αυτό το _η κάθε δυστυχισμένη_, χωρίς το _οικογένεια_ με κάνει να στέκομαι λίγο για να σκεφτώ.

Δεν θυμάμαι σχεδόν ούτε μια _αυτούσια_ φράση από τα βιβλία λογοτεχνίας ή άλλα που έχω διαβάσει, μάλλον κάποιοι άνθρωποι δεν έχουν αυτή την ικανότητα. Με την ποίηση είναι πολύ καλύτερα τα πράγματα, με τους στίχους τραγουδιών δε, εντελώς άλλη ιστορία, θυμάμαι κάποιους που έχω να ακούσω από παιδί.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 16, 2011)

sarant said:


> Να πω ότι το "πρώην" δεν υπάρχει στα ρώσικα έτσι ακριβώς. Σε ένα σπίτι που είχα πάει απόψε, βρήκα μιαν άλλη μετάφραση, του Κώστα Κοτζιά, που δίνει μια άλλη λύση, "που την απέλυσαν" ή κάπως έτσι. Δυο μπουκάλια μετά, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πώς το έλεγε.



Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πού τη βρήκε ο Κοτζιάς την απόλυση. Το κοίταξα και το ξανακοίταξα (αυτήν τη φράση που παρέθεσε το psifio, καθότι ούτε γνώριζα / γκούγκλισα να δω από πού ήταν, ούτε έχω διαβάσει την _Άννα Καρένινα_ μέχρι σήμερα), έκανα και μια μίνι-σύσκεψη με άτομα που έχουν τη ρωσική για μητρική τους γλώσσα, και τα μόνα που προέκυψαν ήταν τα εξής:
Η ηλικία τής Γαλλίδας γκουβερνάντας δεν προσδιορίζεται μέσα στη συγκεκριμένη πρόταση· ισχύει δηλαδή αυτό που είπα εξαρχής πως πρόκειται προφανώς για λανθασμένη επαγωγή από το αγγλικό _mademoiselle_ που δίνουν τα λεξικά και του οποίου μια άλλη σημασία είναι "δεσποινίς".
Πουθενά στη συγκεκριμένη πρόταση δεν υπάρχει αναφορά σε απόλυση.
Εδώ είναι το καλύτερο: Εάν αυτή η πρόταση είχε γραφτεί σήμερα, τότε το бывшею в их доме θα μεταφραζόταν ξεκάθαρα "που την είχαν (στο) σπίτι (τους)", δηλαδή αυτό το "πρώην" που λέγαμε. Ωστόσο, μου 'πε ένας φίλος, στα ρώσικα της εποχής τού Ταλστόι Τολστόη Τολστόι το бывшею в их доме μπορεί και να δηλώνει παρόν — δηλαδή ότι (ακόμη) "την έχουν σπίτι τους".
Όσο για όσους ασχολούνται με αρχικές φράσεις λογοτεχνημάτων, ε έχω πλέον καταλήξει ότι σ' ετούτη τη ζωή υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ασχολούνται με τα πάντα (εμού συμπεριλαμβανομένου, φυσικά). Κατά τ' άλλα κι εγώ μαζί με την SBE — κι ας μην είχα τα _Κλασσικά Εικονογραφημένα_, που λέει κι ο nickel, και τότε... 

Πάντως είναι κάτι που τουλάχιστον δεν έχουμε θέμα με το αν πρέπει να είναι _Γαλλίδα γκουβερνάντα_ ή _γαλλίδα γκουβερνάντα_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2011)

Zazula said:


> [*]Εδώ είναι το καλύτερο: Εάν αυτή η πρόταση είχε γραφτεί σήμερα, τότε το бывшею в их доме θα μεταφραζόταν ξεκάθαρα "που την είχαν (στο) σπίτι (τους)", δηλαδή αυτό το "πρώην" που λέγαμε. Ωστόσο, μου 'πε ένας φίλος, στα ρώσικα της εποχής τού Ταλστόι Τολστόη Τολστόι το бывшею в их доме μπορεί και να δηλώνει παρόν — δηλαδή ότι (ακόμη) "την έχουν σπίτι τους".


Εδώ, μεγάλε, μου φωτίζεις μια τεράστια απορία. Εγώ είχα το εξής πρόβλημα με την ελληνική μετάφραση: πότε είχε σχέσεις ο σύζυγος με την νταντά; Όταν ήταν στη δούλεψή τους ή τώρα που είναι πρώην; Μπορεί, μου λες τώρα, να είναι «που έχουν στο σπίτι τους» (και άντε, πλάγιος λόγος, «Η σύζυγος ανακάλυψε πως ο σύζυγος είχε σχέσεις με τη Γαλλίδα γκουβερνάντα που είχαν στο σπίτι τους»). Με λίγο σπρώξιμο θα βγάλουμε λάθος και τις ξένες μεταφράσεις;

(Μπορεί, βέβαια, να λέω σαχλαμάρες. Την Καρένινα ούτε στην ταινία δεν τη θυμάμαι.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό που μου φαίνεται επίσης ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι το ελληνικό «είχε σχέσεις» δεν δείχνει (τουλάχιστον όχι όσο ένα «συνέχιζε να έχει») την συνέχιση των σχέσεων που είναι σαφής στις άλλες γλώσσες. Αλλά όσο δεν καταλαβαίνω ρώσικα...



[...] was carrying on [...] συνέχιζε
[...]ein Verhältnis unterhielt [...] συνέχιζε μια σχέση

Για τα γαλλικά και τα ισπανικά δεν θα το ρισκάρω... ;)


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 16, 2011)

Τώρα αν πω ότι η μεταφραστική λύση "που την απέλυσαν" ή κάπως έτσι, δείχνει μάλλον μετάφραση από... τη γαλλική μετάφραση ("venait d’être congédiée"), θα μου απαντήσετε ότι είμαι μίζερος με πατέντα; :)


----------



## sarant (Jan 16, 2011)

Κοίτα να δεις πόσα ζητήματα ανοίγει μια προτασούλα :)


----------



## Themis (Jan 17, 2011)

Άσε που εγώ θα είχα πρόβλημα και με το κεφαλαίο της Γαλλίδας γκουβερνάντας. Σκέτη τραγωδία δηλαδή. Περισσότερο Πόλεμος παρά Ειρήνη.


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2011)

Μαρτυρήσατε όλες τις πηγές τώρα, κλασσικά εικονογραφημένα, σινεμά, τηλεόραση, ιντερνέτ. 
Αν βγάλουμε αυτές τις πηγές και τις ανθολογίες, ζήτημα αν έχω διαβάσει ολόκληρα κι όχι σε παιδική έκδοση καμια εκατοστή "κλασσικά", κι αυτά κυρίως γιατί τα ζητούσαν σε μαθήματα. Και ομολογώ ότι όταν διάβασα το Όνομα του Ρόδου τότε που είχε πρωτοκυκλοφορήσει, μετά από λίγο διάβαζα μόνο τα κεφάλαια με την υπόθεση και πήδαγα αυτά με το μπλα μπλα. Καλός άνθρωπος ο κος Έκο, τα έιχε ξεχωρίσει μην κουραζόμαστε.
Και πιο πρόσφατα που είχα υποχρεωτικό διάβασμα τον Πριγκιπα/ Ηγεμόνα του Μακιαβέλι, διαβασα την περίληψη στη Βίκι και ξεμπερδεψα- έτσι κι αλλιώς με άλα είκοσι βιβλία στη λίστα δεν θα έπεφτε από εκεί ερώτηση στο διαγώνισμα


----------



## Marinos (Jan 17, 2011)

Να τον διαβάζετε τον Τολστόι, αξίζει. :)


----------



## newtonian (Jan 17, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Να τον διαβάζετε τον Τολστόι, αξίζει. :)



Και τον Τολστόι να διαβάζουμε και τον Άρη Αλεξάνδρου, με τις χιλιάδες σελίδες έργων των Ρώσων κλασικών που μετέφρασε λαμπρά και μόρφωσε πολλές γενιές, να τον τιμούμε και να μην στεκόμαστε σχολαστικά σε μια πρόταση.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 17, 2011)

Αυτό το ξεκαθάρισε (δηλ. το να τον διαβάζουμε και να τον τιμούμε) ο sarant: «Η μετάφραση που παρέθεσα είναι του Άρη Αλεξάνδρου, που πρόσφατα επανεκδόθηκε (παλιό καλό κρασί σε καινούργιο μπουκάλι)». Ποιος είπε όμως ότι το να σταθούμε σχολαστικά σε μια πρόταση (ή και σε δέκα) ακυρώνει συνολικά το έργο, τη συνεισφορά ή τη μεταφραστική δεινότητα κάποιου;


----------



## sarant (Jan 17, 2011)

Ακόμα κι ο Όμηρος αποκοιμιέται πότε-πότε, λέει το ρητό. Το να μελετάμε τις μεταφραστικές επιλογές (ακόμα και τα λάθη) του Αλεξάνδρου και άλλων άξιων μεταφραστών θαρρώ πως είναι πολύ καλή άσκηση για ανθρώπους του σιναφιού μας. Ο Ζωίλος δεν έμεινε στην ιστορία επειδή βρήκε λάθη στον Όμηρο, αλλά επειδή έβαλε σκοπό να βρει μόνο τα λάθη.

Λάθη έχει κι ο Τολστόι -για παράδειγμα, αν πιστέψω τις σημειώσεις του βιβλίου (δεν έκατσα να το λογαριάσω) έχει μπλέξει τις ημερομηνίες κι έτσι το παιδί της Καρένινα από τον Βρόνσκι γεννιέται σε αρκετά λιγότερο από εννιά μήνες μετά τη γνωριμία τους. Αλλά δεν θα πούμε ότι εξαιτίας αυτού είναι σκάρτο το μυθιστόρημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2011)

Ορίστε και από τη γερμανική βίκη το σχεδιάγραμμα με τα πρόσωπα του έργου:


----------



## newtonian (Jan 17, 2011)

sarant said:


> Ο Ζωίλος δεν έμεινε στην ιστορία επειδή βρήκε λάθη στον Όμηρο, αλλά επειδή έβαλε σκοπό να βρει μόνο τα λάθη.



Ο Ζωίλος, που "έβαλε σκοπό βα βρει μόνο τα λάθη στον Όμηρο", είναι ο προστάτης άγιος της λαθοθηρίας. Βρήκε κι αυτός μια θέση στην ιστορία... Μίζερη η φιλοδοξία, μίζερη και η θέση.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2011)

Αν, καλέ μου newtonian, θεωρείς μίζερο εκ μέρους μας να κάνουμε λαθοθηρία στον Αλεξάνδρου (αν αυτό κάναμε), τι θα πρέπει να θεωρήσουμε εμείς τη δική σου στάση όταν τη μια στις δυο φορές παίρνει το χαρακτήρα νουθεσίας και απαξίωσης απέναντι στα μέλη του φόρουμ;

Αντί να μας κυνηγάς στις στιγμές της αδυναμίας μας, μια στα λάθη και μια στα καπνίσματα, καλύτερα δεν νιώθεις όταν ξεκινάς συζητήσεις για τις ομορφιές ή τις πιο δύσκολες στιγμές της μετάφρασης; Ε, εκεί σε θέλω.


----------



## newtonian (Jan 17, 2011)

Το νήμα «Γλωσσικές και μεταφραστικές γκάφες» έχει μέχρι στιγμής 2.724 posts. Αν αυτό δεν είναι συστηματική λαθοθηρία, τότε τι είναι;
Και καλά να πιάνουμε λάθη υποτιτλιστών και δημοσιογράφων, αλλά να λαθοθηρούμε στη μετάφραση του Άρη Αλεξάνδρου και να σχολιάζουμε σε δεκάδες posts μια πρόταση στην αρχή του βιβλίου για μια Γαλλιδούλα κλπ, όταν είναι μπροστά μας, έτοιμο να το διαβάσουμε και να το απολαύσουμε, ένα κορυφαίο, θρυλικό μυθιστόρημα – ε, αυτό δικαιολογεί κριτική διάθεση και νουθεσία. Καλύτερα να διαβάσουμε το βιβλίο παρά να ψάχνουμε «λαθάκια». Έπειτα, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί η νουθεσία είναι απαραίτητα ανάγωγη. Γιατί δεν πρέπει κανείς να εκφράζει ευθέως τις αντιρρήσεις του για μια πρακτική που δεν επιδοκιμάζει; Τι είδους αντίληψη «διαλόγου» σε forum είναι αυτή; Φαντάζεστε την αντίδραση του μακαρίτη Άρη Αλεξάνδρου αν σας άκουγε να μεριμνάτε και να τυρβάζετε περί πολλά όταν ενός έστι χρεία, δηλ. της ανάγνωσης του βιβλίου; "Εντάξει, φίλοι, μου βρήκατε μια ασάφεια στην πρώτη σελίδα. Διαβάστε τώρα την «Άννα Καρένινα» απ’ αρχής μέχρι τέλους και αποζημιωθείτε. Αν παρ' όλα αυτά συνεχίσετε να βρίσκετε λαθάκια, τότε δεν σας τραβάει το βιβλίο. Και μάλλον δεν φταίει η μετάφρασή μου."


----------



## Zazula (Jan 17, 2011)

newtonian said:


> Το νήμα «Γλωσσικές και μεταφραστικές γκάφες» έχει μέχρι στιγμής 2.724 posts. Αν αυτό δεν είναι συστηματική λαθοθηρία, τότε τι είναι;


Το να είναι μια προσπάθεια να γινόμαστε καλύτεροι μεταφραστές διδασκόμενοι και από τα λάθη, δικά μας ή άλλων, σου πέρασε καθόλου από το μυαλό; Ή μήπως πιστεύεις στο ότι ο τέλειος μεταφραστής γεννιέται τέλειος, και δεν χρειάζεται να μάθει ποτέ τίποτε περισσότερο; Το ότι αυτό είναι το 90052ο μήνυμα στο φόρουμ, κι εσύ βλέπεις μόνο τα 2724 (το 3%) με τα λάθη και τις γκάφες και δεν έχεις καταδεχθεί να συνεισφέρεις το παραμικρό σε κάποιο από τα υπόλοιπα νήματα που αντιπροσωπεύουν το 97% τού περιεχομένου μας, σημαίνει κάτι ή όχι;


----------



## psifio (Jan 17, 2011)

Ίσως φταίει που ανοίξαμε κι άλλες συζητήσεις ενδιάμεσα, newtonian, και δεν έπιασες το βασικό θέμα της συζήτησης: δηλαδή αν το "πρώην" στέκει συντακτικά καλύτερα πριν ή μετά το επίθετο. Δεν πήγε κανείς να κρίνει κακεντρεχώς καμία μετάφραση. Ειρήνη ημίν, αδέρφια. :)


----------



## sarant (Jan 17, 2011)

Χμ... επειδή εγώ άνοιξα το θέμα με τη μετάφραση του Αλεξάνδρου, θα ήθελα να πω ότι αφενός διάβασα το βιβλίο, ως το τελος μάλιστα, και αφετέρου δεν είχα σκοπό να στηλιτεύσω το "λάθος του Αλεξάνδρου" αλλά να συζητήσω μια χρήση που με ξένισε και που αναρωτιόμουν αν είναι δόκιμη. 

Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι κακό να συζητάμε τις μεταφραστικές επιλογές των μεγάλων μαστόρων, και ενίοτε να διαφωνούμε. Το βρίσκω συνδυασμό τερπνού και ωφελίμου: διαβάζεις το βιβλίο και τέρπεσαι και ύστερα συζητάς τη μετάφραση και ωφελείσαι.

Τέλος πάντων, δεν είναι ανάγκη να συμφωνούμε σε όλα. Κι εμένα μερικές παρεμβάσεις μού φαίνονται αφόρητα ξινές, αλλά προσπαθώ να μην το λέω.


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2011)

Zazula said:


> το 90052ο μήνυμα


Ενενηντάκις χιλιοστό πεντηκοστό δεύτερο. Σωστό; :)


----------



## newtonian (Jan 17, 2011)

Φοβάμαι ότι από τον φόβο της αναίδειας που κυκλοφορεί ευρέως στο Διαδύκτιο και στην επιθυμία τους να διατηρήσουν το forum καθαρό, οι φίλοι της Λεξιλογίας έφτασαν στο άλλο άκρο, να θεωρούν την οξύτητα της διατύπωσης συνώνυμη της ύβρεως. Βέβαια, στα δικά τους σχόλια στο νήμα των «μεταφραστικών γκαφών» στάζουν συχνά σαρκασμό και ειρωνεία, αλλά όποτε οι ίδιοι βρεθούν αντιμέτωποι με έντονες αντιρρήσεις, όπως συχνά οι δικές μου, βάζουν τις φωνές και σε ανακαλούν στην τάξη. Δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά. Θα μπορούσα να προσκομίσω πολλά παραδείγματα.
Τέλος, αν ορισμένες παρεμβάσεις σάς φαίνονται ξινές, sarant, να το λέτε, να το λέτε στα ίσα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 17, 2011)

Newtonian, κανένας δεν έβαλε τις φωνές και δεν σε ανακάλεσε στην τάξη. Αν δεν αντέχεις τον διάλογο, μπορείς κάλλιστα ν' ανοίξεις ένα ιστολόγιο και να μονολογείς όσο θέλεις. Όχι δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά — όταν απαιτείς να ακούγεσαι να είσαι έτοιμος και να ακούς. Αν επιθυμείς δε να θέσεις συνολικότερα ζητήματα για το φόρουμ, φυσικά και είσαι ευπρόσδεκτος να το κάνεις στη σχετική ενότητα (Workgroups).


----------



## SBE (Jan 18, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με την psifio, ειμήνη ημίν και Ζαζ, take five, δεν έγινε και τίποτα.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2011)

Ένα σχόλιο, χωρίς καμία εχθρική διάθεση: αν κανείς άνθρωπος ποτέ στην ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας δεν ασχολούνταν με τα λάθη ή τις παραλείψεις των αυθεντιών, όσο μικρές κι αν είναι αυτές, καμία επιστήμη δε θα είχε ποτέ προχωρήσει, και θα μελετούσαμε στη γλωσσολογία ακόμα Saussure, οι φυσικοί θα ασχολούνταν μόνο με το Νεύτωνα κ.ο.κ. 

Θέλω να πω το εξής: με το να βρούμε ένα λάθος στη μετάφραση, δε σημαίνει σε καμία περίπτωση ότι ο Αλεξάνδρου, π.χ., ήταν κακός μεταφραστής, ή ότι δε θα απολαύσει κανείς το βιβλίο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 18, 2011)

newtonian said:


> Καλύτερα να διαβάσουμε το βιβλίο παρά να ψάχνουμε «λαθάκια».


Και τα δυο, δεν γίνεται? Και αν, διαβάζοντας το βιβλίο, δούμε ένα " " "λαθάκι" " " χωρίς να το ψάχνουμε, πειράζει να το συζητήσουμε?

Εμένα μου φάνηκε πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η παρατήρηση του " " "λάθους" " " και η όλη συζήτηση που προέκυψε. Γενικά βρίσκω πολύ σημαντικό να συζητιούνται οι μεταφραστικές επιλογές, έτσι μαθαίνουμε, ανακαλύπτουμε, διευρύνουμε τον ορίζοντά μας.


----------



## arberlis† (Jan 18, 2011)

Διάβασα με προσοχή το νήμα. Δέχομαι ανεπιφύλακτα ότι δεν υπήρχε εκ μέρους του sarant ή άλλων που συμμετείχαν στη συζήτηση διάθεση αμφισβήτησης ή μείωσης του Άρη Αλεξάνδρου ως μεταφραστή. Θα συμφωνήσουμε όλοι, να συμφωνήσουμε όλοι, ότι η προσφορά του Αλεξάνδρου είναι ανυπολόγιστη. Οι μεταφράσεις του είναι μέρος του σώματος της νεοελληνικής λογοτεχνίας, όπως και τα πρωτότυπα έργα των μεγάλων Ελλήνων πεζογράφων. Μόρφωσε πράγματι πολλές γενιές, άνοιξε δρόμους και μύησε χιλιάδες χιλιάδων αναγνώστες στη σοβαρή λογοτεχνία. Ανήκω σε αυτές τις παλαιές γενιές και ομολογώ ότι οι οφειλές μου στον Αλεξάνδρου είναι πολύ μεγάλες. Υποθέτω ότι ο newtonian, που απ’ ό,τι φαίνεται (από τα ελληνικά του) ανήκει και αυτός σε μια παλαιότερη γενιά, πειράχτηκε και με τη γνωστή πια ορμητικότητά του απέδωσε τον εκτενή σχολιασμό μιας πρότασης σε αδιαφορία για αυτό καθαυτό το έργο, θεωρώντας ότι η όλη συζήτηση είναι μεμψίμοιρη και σχολαστική. Δεν συμμερίζομαι τη σαρωτική ετυμηγορία του αλλά τον καταλαβαίνω. Ας μείνει υπέρ του ότι υπερασπίστηκε, έστω και άκομψα, έναν απελθόντα μεταφραστή, έναν από τους «πατέρες» μας. (Δεν έχουμε και πολλούς.)


----------



## sarant (Jan 18, 2011)

Από τις μεταφράσεις του Αλεξάνδρου που έχω διαβάσει, η καλύτερη κτγμ είναι στα εξάτομα απομνημονεύματα "Άνθρωποι χρόνια ζωή" του Ηλία Έρενμπουργκ.


----------



## arberlis† (Jan 19, 2011)

Να προσθέσω ότι η εκτίμηση του sarant για τον Άρη Αλεξάνδρου είναι δεδομένη. Μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι σε σχετική σελίδα του ιστολογίου του τον αποκαλεί 'μέγιστο μεταφραστή".
Περισσότερα εδώ:

http://www.sarantakos.com/liter/aleksandrou.html


----------



## Earion (Jan 19, 2011)

Αγαπητέ Νewtonian, δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που το φόρουμ συζητά αυτό το θέμα (δες αυτό και αυτό το νήμα), και μάλιστα με αρκετές συμμετοχές. Στα σχόλια θα δεις να διατυπώνεται η άποψη ότι η επισήμανση κάποιου γλωσσικού λάθους δεν αφαιρεί τελικά από τον εξασκημένο αναγνώστη την απόλαυση. Αλλά και κάτι άλλο: τούτο εδώ το φόρουμ είναι ένας χώρος συνάντησης των ανθρώπων της συντεχνίας. Εδώ γίνονται τα λεπτολογήματα (σε συνθήκες χαλαρότητας πάντα και σε πνεύμα συναδελφικό) που δεν έχει νόημα να γίνονται αλλού. Να το πω παραστατικά (αν και λίγο μακάβρια): αν δεν συζητήσουν οι χειρουργοί του "Υγεία" τις ψιλές ψιλές λεπτομέρειες του πώς ανοίγουμε το θώρακα στο εντευκτήριο του νοσοκομείου, πού αλλού θα το συζητήσουν;


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 19, 2011)

arberlis said:


> Να προσθέσω ότι η εκτίμηση του sarant για τον Άρη Αλεξάνδρου είναι δεδομένη. Μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι σε σχετική σελίδα του ιστολογίου του τον αποκαλεί 'μέγιστο μεταφραστή".
> Περισσότερα εδώ:
> 
> http://www.sarantakos.com/liter/aleksandrou.html




Μετά από αυτό μάλλον newtonian πρέπει να βάλεις λίγο νερό στο κρασί σου. Καλό είναι να κάνουμε όλοι την αυτοκριτική μας. Ουδείς αλάθητος.


----------



## newtonian (Jan 19, 2011)

Ζητώ συγγνώμην από τον sarant που βιάστηκα και τον αδίκησα. 
Μπορεί να είμαι απότομος συχνά αλλά οι προθέσεις μου είναι καλές και παιδαγωγικές. Καθώς ορθά υπέθεσε ο arberlis, είμαι και κάποιας ηλικίας... 
Να είστε καλά.


----------



## nikolaou (Jan 30, 2011)

*Για Εγγλέζα, για Φραντσέζα*

Καταρχήν, χαιρετισμούς - πρώτο μου σχόλιο εδώ.



sarant said:


> _Μπορεί να μπει και στην ενότητα των γενικών Μεταφραστικών_
> 
> "Η σύζυγος έμαθε πως ο σύζυγος είχε σχέσεις με την πρώην Γαλλιδούλα γκουβερνάντα τους και του δήλωσε πως της ήταν αδύνατο να μείνει μαζί του κάτω απ' την ίδια στέγη".



Υποθέτω το _Γαλλιδούλα _ χρησιμοποιήθηκε για πρόσθετη ρετσινιά στην συζυγική απιστία, που, υποτίθεται (δεν ξέρω αν αυτό αναφέρεται κάπου στο πρωτότυπο) περιείχε και κάποια διαφορά ηλικίας από την μικρή(;) Γαλλίδα.

Το _Γαλλίδα_ σκέτο, αν είναι ακριβές, μου φαίνεται ξερό - σαν απάντηση σε έλεγχο διαβατηρίου. Ίσως το _Φραντσέζα_ να κράταγε κάτι πιο εξωτικό, μπορεί και υποτιμητικό:

"Η σύζυγος έμαθε πως ο σύζυγος είχε σχέσεις με την Φραντσέζα που ήταν παλιότερα γκουβερνάντα τους και του δήλωσε πως της ήταν αδύνατο να μείνει μαζί του κάτω απ' την ίδια στέγη".

Το _παλιότερα_ ίσως να μπει πριν το _σχέσεις_, ανάλογα με το νόημα.

Για το Φραντσέζα: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X1hw_rK5Ds#t=2m20s


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2011)

Καλωσήρθες, φίλτατε.

Αφιερώνει σήμερα ο Σαραντάκος τη σελίδα του στη μετάφραση του Αλεξάνδρου και, μολονότι δεν έχω προλάβει να διαβάσω ακόμα τα σχόλια, είδα που αναφέρει και τούτο το νήμα, λέγοντας μάλιστα «να δείτε πόση φαιά ουσία μπορεί να σπαταλήσει κανείς για μία φράση».

Πας γυρεύοντας, λοιπόν, να αναλώσουμε ακόμα περισσότερη. Διότι θα μπορούσαμε κάλλιστα να βγάλουμε όλοι εδώ τον ψυχολόγο που κρύβουμε μέσα μας και να επιχειρήσουμε να εξηγήσουμε ότι ο υποκορισμός δεν ήταν ακριβώς μεταφραστικό λάθος του Αλεξάνδρου αλλά φαντασίωσή του. Ή παιδικό του τραύμα. Να περάσουμε δηλαδή στο Freudian slip. Κατά τ' άλλα, και η πασαπορτοειδής μόνο κατάθεση της εθνικής ταυτότητας της γκουβερνάντας, το σκέτο _Γαλλίδα_, θα αρκούσε για να δώσει την απαραίτητη εξωτική διάσταση. Κάποιοι από τους αναγνώστες μπορεί να μεγαλώσαμε με γκουβερνάντα, αλλά πόσοι μεγαλώσαμε με Γαλλίδα γκουβερνάντα; :)


----------



## nikolaou (Jan 30, 2011)

Σωστά!


----------



## sarant (Jan 30, 2011)

Μιχάλη, καλώς ήρθες και από εδώ!


----------

